

N is a Number: A Portrait of Paul Erdös - soitgoes
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/portrait-of-paul-erdos/

======
mkelly
I think I first learned about Erdos when I learned a prof who taught one of my
undergrad CS courses looked after Erdos for a while -- handling his finances,
etc. He was the one who bet Erdos he couldn't quit amphetamines for a month
(and turned out to be wrong, but Erdos blamed a month-long mathematical slump
on the bet).

------
muon
Here is an interesting fact, that I read about Paul Erdos, He once said all
babies (he used to call them epsilons, because babies are really small!)
remeber the solution for Riemann Hypothesis. The only problem though is that
they tend to forget everything once they reach the age of six month.

